# Yet ANOTHER Creature from the Black Lagoon



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

My turn with this one - pretty basic paint job in the day, but, with a wave of my magic pain brush - VIOLA! - it GLOWS IN THE DARK!!! :dude:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Woot! I love your glow effects.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great idea, executed well! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, different and very effective.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

That's pretty cool. Did you do your painting under a black light? That would have to be pretty much fun. :hat:

Where'd you get the GITD paints?

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

how is it we can do caps in the middle of a post title but can't write something like "NASA moon landing dio"?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Interesting glow effects.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks amazing!.. total different take on this excellent re-issue!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looks very eerie. Great job!

Sean


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

A very unique paint job, kudos!


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments! 

To answer the questions:

1. No, I don't paint under black light - I do a normal paint job then apply the fluorescent over it...though, in this case, it might have helped me a bit to try that idea!

2. These are simple water based acrylics - you can get them at most Hobby Shops - heck, you can get them at WalMart! I did!


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

Great job :thumbsup:

The glow is AWESOME :dude:

GHB :wave:


----------



## StephenK (Sep 5, 2010)

Very, very cool!


----------



## StephenK (Sep 5, 2010)

Some of my, um...people.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Crazy-awesome!


----------

